# G0008/g0009/90471/90472- 59



## mizzmaryb (Jan 5, 2011)

ok. can some please help in this dilemma! i've seen two different answers and i have no idea which is right. i want to say...TEST THEM BOTH. 

which is correct.

g0008-admin
g0009-admin

with other vaccine given that same day would it be 90471-59? or 90472?
and please point me where i can find this info?? medicare site?? etc?
THANKS!!


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 5, 2011)

This is kind of old, but it's still got the answer you need (around the middle of the page). In short, you start with 90471 if billing another vaccine with G0008 or G0009 - The HCPCS and CPT guidelines don't mingle, so your first non-G-code vaccine still an "initial" vaccine admin. 

http://www.codapedia.com/articlePrint.cfm?id=485


----------



## DRSZ1 (Dec 8, 2022)

btadlock1 said:


> This is kind of old, but it's still got the answer you need (around the middle of the page). In short, you start with 90471 if billing another vaccine with G0008 or G0009 - The HCPCS and CPT guidelines don't mingle, so your first non-G-code vaccine still an "initial" vaccine admin.
> 
> http://www.codapedia.com/articlePrint.cfm?id=485


the mod 59 would be appended to the G0008 (flu) /G0009 (pneumo) when billed on the same date of service as the 90471 (TDAP), per Nthrive and https://www.americanmedicalcoding.com/vaccine-administration-g-codes/ - correct?


----------

